# Anybody here from Cleveland?



## Kerbouchard (Aug 7, 2011)

Heading to Cleveland in the morning on business.  Just wondering if there are any must sees or great photo spots?  One thing I am definitely looking forward to is the high is around 81 degrees...sure beats the 108-111's here in Dallas.


----------

